# Single girls in waiting



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have been thinking of starting this thread for a while (after Misti suggested it) to give us singlies who are 'in waiting' somewhere to post. So for those who are thinking about what treatment to have, waiting for tests, waiting for eggs/sperm/embies, saving money, postponing for work or any other reason for waiting for or between treatment.

I have felt that having somewhere to post about the waiting and the thinking and the deciding would be good, so here is somewhere that hopefully we can do that. 



Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good idea - I'd have been here for aout 4 years


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

great idea bing!
xx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Does waiting to win the lottery to fund the next cycle count ?? 

Sarah xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I am waiting to get a move on!!! I have been to a clinic had an intial chat with a nurse and am wanting to go ahead. Was told that at the start of my next cycle to have blood tests and scan etc....This I was really happy about as having thought for years about starting out my journey it is so close to starting. However.....my cycles are usually so regular and here I am a week late still waiting!!!!
Any old wives tales in how to start!! Am willling to try almost anything!!!

Ta
Lou


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Lou, I don't have any tips for bringing on af I'm afraid. It is so annoying when you actually want af to show and it doesn't, I've found that when stressed and have heard people talking about it on here many times. I hope that she turns up soon for you!! I was very excited when I had my bloods done, felt like I was actually doing something rather than just thinking and waiting. Good luck!! What tx are you going to have or does it depend on the results??

Sarah, definately waiting to win the lottery counts!!! Good luck with that one  

I am really in limbo with ttc, having decided to delay for a bit while I did some training in America that will really help my career and earning potential, I am now not sure how long this will take! I had thought about 7 months, but then it looked like a year and now I have no idea!!! I am going to have to decide at what point I stop taking up these opportunities and start ttc instead of waiting and hoping that cos of my age I will be ok. As each day goes by I want a baby more and more but find it so hard to say no when offered these opportunites that I also really want!   

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Bingbong, Well I know what you mean about taking up opportunities and starting ttc. I am in a stable job which has many different opportunities and roles in it. I am currently in a job which is alright but notg as good as it can be. I thought of changing but by the time I have had the training etc...it will be a couple of years. I have decided to start the ttc route now as I can easily nip out to the clinic for all appointments....I think you just know when you need to give it a go. I am sure you will make the right decision at the right time!!

I am planning on IVF and will be donating eggs at he same time. Have had initial consultation at the clinic and all has gone well jusgt need AF to arrive.....almost a week late!! Think it has something to do with stress at work and from initial consultations etc. What about you??


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi

I agree with Lou - I think you just know when the time is right - I certainly did.

I've now had my first appt at LWC and all ready to start DIUI in July on Clomid.  They have recommended 3 attempts and then IVF but I kind of had in my mind 6 attempts before considering it (as IVF just seems very scary and expensive at this point).  Still I've got my fingers crossed that 3 attempts will be all I need.

Excellent idea to have a thread for us in waiting.

Starbuck


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I am hoping to do egg share too Lou. Where are you doing it? I would love to know more about what you had to go through to be accepted, what sort of questions and checks they did? 

Starbuck, that's great that you are going in July! Hopefully you won't need anything like 6 attempts because it will work earlier    But I guess that you need to do what you are happy with. I am going to a LWC inseminar in July, looking forward to getting my bag and coffee mug  

I hope that you are both right, that I will just know when the time is right and things will fall into place. The problem is that I am agreeing to do things 6-9 months ahead, so I will be committed even when it feels right. I could drive myself crazy with all of this!

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I am at CARE Northampton, and so far they have been great I can't fault them at all. 

PM me if you like with any questions, will certianly tell you what I know so far!

I am quite a newbie to all of this but as I have taken the plunge really feel its the right thing for me to do now.

They havent really asked me many questions which is a bit strange! I have been in for two appointments where the proceedures have really been spoken about and they have made sure I am happy to go ahead. 

Speak soon
Lou


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

BingBong - so glad you took up my suggestion and started this thread - sure you will have lots of people using it!

Lou - ideas to bring on AF - wear your best white knickers under white trousers and go out with no 'ladies hygiene' stuff! Guaranteed results  !!

Starbuck - great to see your news that you will be starting iUI's in July. Lots of luck hun   


Lots of luck to everyone  

Misti xx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Hoping to possibly do DIUI at Reprofit later this year or early next year - it's just taking the plunge!!!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Seems like a few of us are moving into the treatment phase. 

Good luck jess, sorry that you couldn't egg share. I am worried that will happen to me at LWC.

I have booked a place on an inseminar at LWC in July, it's the first one that I could make. I was meant to go a few times before but cancelled each time so hopefully I will make it this time! 

Misti,   at your suggestions for bringing on af, I think that it would probably work very well!!!  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys after a 4 month break I am now just waiting for AF to arrive so I can jump back on the rollarcoaster ride   Typical when you want the   to arrive you have to wait for her but when you don't want her she appears    Feels very bitter sweet to be starting tx again   I wish somebody could take away my emotional pain   I know we all have it though     to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

misti

love the idea...white trousers and my best white knickers will be worn today!!!   ; Am hoping your theory works!!  

Ta
Loubi


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

FM, I hope that AF shows up soon for you. I am sorry that this journey has to be so tough for us and I hope that your next attempt has the result that you want       

Lou, let us know if the white trousers work  

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Any other ideas?? White trousers haven't done the trick!! Boooo!!!


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Bingbong      for all of us


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Well just an update for you!!! AF has finally arived!!! Have never been so glad for it to come!!

Just hope the clinic can fit me in now for tests!! Can't wait till 9am to ring them....am finally doing something...albeit I am still a very long way off!!

Thanks for your suggestions etc &hoped everyone is well

Ta
Loubi


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

YAY  

We spend half out time dreading her arrival, and the other half doing what we can to encourge her


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't I know it!!! Don't think I have ever wanted it to come so much!!

I am off to the clinic tomorrow for FSH and LH blood tests and then seeing them on monday for a retreatment scan. Am a bit nervous about this.....is it bad

Take care all

Loubi


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Lou that's great that af finally showed up and you are moving forward!! I think that it is quite normal to be nervous! I can't tell you how relieved and happy I felt when my results came back ok, didn't realise till then how scared I had been that some problem would show up. 

Let us know how you get on  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Loubi, glad that AF has turned up and that you can finally get started  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks to you both. I am now just so relieved in getting started and actually doing something (other than loose weight that is!!!) 
No pleasing some people though as am now nervous about the results of the tests. I am wanting this so much and intending on donating eggs as well so feel that I have some unknown persons hopes on me as well. 
Oh well what will be will be!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

How you all doing   Loubi good luck with your tests pleased you can go forward  

I'm still waiting for AF   just wish it would arrive    so I can get on with tx - the nerves are really getting to me  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Am sure AF spends its time planning when it will be most inconvienient to arrive....I would put money on mine reading my diary and seeing what I have planned and see how it can make my time really bad!! That is whether it comes unexpectidely early when I am least expecting it and am ill prepared, or when I am off on holiday and stuck on a plane in pain or ages late like recently!!

What a good talent it has!!

I am sure AF will come soon for you FullMoon, in the mean time treat yourself!! 

Take care


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Totally agree, AF has an amazing ability to come at all the wrong times and never at the right time!!! In the last two years I have been away three times, once for two weeks and the other times for one and every time I have had af while I have been away. And I am due to go again in two weeks and guess what...af is due while I am away and of course she won't be late or early this time!!! So annoying.

FM I hope that af shows up for you soon.  

I went to see my GP yesterday about something not tx related and he prescribed me something with a strong warning of not to get pg while on it. I can stop using it and get pg straight away which is something. But he also talked to me about some tx that I can have that has heaps of side effects and you have to be closely monitored and you absolutely cannot get pg while on it. He couldn't tell me how long the tx lasts as it is different for everyone. It made me feel really sad, that I am desperate to get pg but am sitting there agreeing to take something that I can't get pg on and thinking about going on some serious tx. I don't know. I hate that I have put ttc on hold and find that really hard some days, but being reminded that I am not actively ttc or about to made me feel sad. If that makes sense? Anyway, he has referred me to a specialist to talk to them about the longer term tx and I guess that I will think about it and then see what they say. If I am not ttc then it makes sense to have this tx now rather than wait and then want it when I can't have it.  

Sorry about the ramble

Hope that everyone is having a nice weekend  

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I know I can't be the only singlie in limbo  
I am so happy for everyone else who is going through treatment and love reading up on all the news - but sometimes do feel sad that I'm not able to go again just yet.....    2011 can't come around quick enough!!!  Always thought I'd be a mum by 40 - will be lucky to get there by the time I'm 43...

Just needed somewhere to chat x

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

feeling a bit in limbo myself Mini so we can hang together.   
    you do seem to have it tough.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lulu - when I look back I must admit in some ways I'm looking forward to the enforced break - this tx malarky can take over your life!!!  Will be nice to gain some control....
How are you honey??  What's your next steps??  Big big hugs x x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Lulu and Mini    Can I join you guys?  I feel I am in limbo at the moment.  It looks as though the earliest I will be able to have another go at tx will be June 2010 at the earliest but in all likelihood it will not be until Sept/Oct next year.  I am trying to be calm about this since I have lots going on in my life as it is and it will at least give me time to finish my teaching course and get my op out of the way.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Sima - I did a teaching course PCET a couple of years back - loved it!!  How's it going  
i epxect there are a few of us who are in limbo and not quite sure where we fit in x x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

After today all I can say is mmmm    Not sure if this will be the career for me yet but they do say you have good days and bad days.  

How's the packing going?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mini - I missed something. I thought it was going to be late 2010. Can't you come with us now then?


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I'm still waiting too - for some of those little swimmers!! Am seriously starting to think about moving clinics as I have been waiting since July! I was first told   would probably be available Sept, then Oct, then I just seem to be phoning them every couple of weeks to see if any has become available 

Mini, must be tough having to wait due to work  

Sima, I didn't realise that you wouldn't be able to hav tx until next year  

We will all get there one day!!

Love and hugs to all  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

LadyL - do plan on going late 2010 but it may... and I do say may loosely ... have to be Jan 2011 - depends on what I come back to work wise....

Lou-Ann - that is really bad of your clinic  - have you thought of importing from xytec or ESB??  I know if I have tx over here I'll go with xytec... can't be doing with all this faffing about!!

       to us ... out time will come x x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm back in limbo land too   Waiting and dreading for surgery in 8 days time   I don't want it   but I understand it is now necessary   I have to say I don't think I have ever been so frightened of surgery   I guess it's because the results will have such serious consequences for me. If the doc is right and my tubes are blocked and endo bad then I know that means IVF or nothing and how and where I will find the money to pay for more IVF I just don't know   anyway one step at a time hey  

Lou-anne It must be so frustrating for you waiting so long for your    

Mini    thanks for reserecting this thread I forgot about it TBH     I really get what said to about getting back some control in life. The enforced break over the passed few weeks have slowly started to remind me there are other things in life than ttc as much as it hurts to be in limbo  

Lulu and Sima linking hands with you both too in limbo land   

By the way I have just qualified as a Reiki Healer   I'm so proud I managed it and love to practice on my **. My boycat loves it and goes into a wierd trance    Happy to say my human suspects don't but do find it very relaxing   

Big hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

FM - all the best for your surgery honey   hope you get some answers and the outcome you want.  As for Reiki - love it and have been told to do a course ... always find that when ever I have it I end up in a far away land!!  Normally with my nan - who I adored (must feel safe there with her).  How long did it take??  If you ever need to practice!!

Yes the enforced wait does sort of strengthen the fact that this is what I want but I think it also makes me realsie that this shoudlnot take over life... easier said than done!! 

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

FM - GOOD LUCK with the surgery. Can understand your concerns  . Oooh wish we lived nearer so I could have some Reiki. Congratulations on qualifying.  

Mini - I usually end up with my granny  . And she often comes through if I ever go to the spiritualist church. Must go again actually incase she has anything to say about Alfie. I took him to her grave to show her   

Lou - Gosh - hope you don't wait too much longer. How frustrating  

LL xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

LL - its so lovely isn't it when someone we miss comes through... really must try a spiritualist church!  Keep meaning too... x x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Mini

Yes definately easier said than done!!!!!

Would love to practice my Reiki on all my FF buddies but living across the Channel doesn't help    The course took 6 weeks and I hope to go to to Level 2 next year as long as it doesn't cost too much. I have decided to convert my spare room into a treatment room all I have to do is look into insurance so that I can start having paying clients as the baby fund is now empty!! 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

LL good to hear there are more people out there who know and appreciate Reiki   most people I speak to about it look at me as though I am mad!!!!  

Lovin Alfie pic in his Bumbo seat


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you  . He was a bit stunned when he first went in it   .

I've only had Reiki a couple of times. I wasn't totally convinced but I have NEVER experienced anything so relaxing. Was just heavenly


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

FM - count me in when you get your treatment room set up!! Can come over for a relaxing time...x x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Mini that would be lovely   x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

FM - I loved your post about your ** and reiki.  You must be good. I've never tried it but I've heard good things about it.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your op.  I know what you are going through.

Lou-Ann - you really are a very patient person.  I agree with Mini in that you might want to explore importing your sperm from abroad.  I imported from Xytex and it really was an easy procedure.  The price works out about the same as buying your sperm from here but you get to read a lot more info about the donor.  Your first step would be to call your clinic to see if they are happy to accept sperm from Xytex or ESB.  

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

really nice to see this thread going again, I can never quite work out where I fit on here   I just hope that one day I fit somewhere other than here.

FM I so hope that your op goes ok    and now I really want to go and try reiki!! Sounds like just what I need. Congrats on getting qualified. 

Lou-Ann you poor thing, must be so hard to keep waiting and waiting. I really would look at xytex, I always hear great things about them and they don't have the large pregnancy slot fee.

As for me, I'm still waiting and trying to work out what to do. Finding it really hard and the pain is getting stronger the longer I wait. I'm trying to be sensible (which is a new thing for me!) because I know that I can't support a baby at the moment. Also not sure about America, so want to go but can't see being able to cope as a single mother out there, and also one of my **'s is very ill and so that complicates things. My parent's said that they would look after my two dogs for 6 months but I don't think that I could leave her, not knowing if I would see her again, and I'm not sure that she could fly with her condition   anyway, I'll shut up before I start   thinking about it all.



Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

FM, good luck with your surgery, hope that it goes well  

Mini, I totally agree that ttc does take over, so much so that I sometimes find it hard to find anything else to talk about .   that the next 2011 comes round really quickly for you 

Bingbong  it is hard isn't it. Hope that your ** gets better soon 

Thanks for the suggestion about importing   from ESB or Xytec, but my clinic doesn't allow this (I asked them in July). They will accept imported sperm that is already at another clinic and thus only needs to be transferred (its all to do with the paperwork involved!). They will also accept sperm from the Bridge clinic in London (found this out by doing my own research ), which works out to be twice the cost as my clinics own sperm . So I am looking at their donors at the moment, trying to narrow it down.

Hope everyone has a good weekend . I shall be finishing my xmas shopping tomorrow, after wrapping what I'd already got this afternoon .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy happy weekend all    

Thanks for all your kind well wishes for my op   I just have to think it will be all over and done in a little over a week (well I hope so anyway!)  

Bingbong sorry to hear your ** isn't well   Its so awful when they are poorly its very streesful and worring for us I think    

Sima glad you liked my story of ** having reiki it tickled me at the time too    I keep meaning to do it again to see if he does it again. I was treating his 3rd eye (where his forehead is) so my hand was lightly resting there and I thought that he would probably move after a min max but no he was off the planet within 3 mins     ive never seen anything like it  I asked my Reiki master if that was a normal reaction for a cat and she said it can be as they tend to feel euphoric    whereas humans tend to mostly feel a deep state of relaxation.

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

FM just wanted to wish you luck for Saturday, hope all goes well hun    Rest up plenty, hope recovery is quick for you.

I done my level 1 Reiki a couple of years ago - do wish I had the motivation to use it more - when I most need things like Reiki that would help me is when I find it harder to apply myself.  Must do better    Hope to do level 2 one day.

Love to all our ladies in waiting
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Jovi I am getting really nervous now,  every time I think about it my eyes spike with tears  im dreading it but also can't wait for it to be over. I just    the doc is wrong and endo good and no blocked tubes!!!

With Rieke I too am not great with healing myself especially when I need it most, so I totally get what you mean but at least with treating others you are also getting a treatment too, so its better than nothing I guess    When I have time off work over Xmas I will be going full steam ahead to get my practice going. 

I also would love to take level 2 once I have a bit more experience - hey maybe we can be study buddies   well virtual ones that is  


Huge hugs   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh FM - I am sorry to hear you're so worried. It'll soon be over


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello ladies, mind if I join you?  I had first appointment at Lister yesterday and was a little disappointed that I won't be starting anything (first step going on the pill) until January.  So I'm waiting to get started now....Need to choose sperm donor now though, looking at Xytex.  Finding the pricing a bit confusing, but hopefully will have a clearer idea what I need when I've spoken to the embryologist.

Bingbong - I hope your ** is okay.   I understand you wouldn't want to leave her behind.  I have a pooch called Winnie who is 13 in January.  She was diagnosed with Cushings Disease this year and I had a horrible year with her in and out of the vets for lumps being removed etc.  

FM - I hope all goes well with your surgery  

Lou-Ann - I hope you find a sperm donor soon  

Mini - feel a bit bad to have started posting here since I am only waiting until January    and you are having to wait a lot long time 

Sima - thanks again for your kind words on my other post - feel a bit better this morning  

Big   to all the other Ladies in Waiting

GIA xxx


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thought I would join you all as I am now waiting to start my 1st IVF in mid Dec. Been off line for a few weeks as been on holiday
and cramming for exams.

Hi FM seems we not only do IUI together but wait together as well, I hope your surgery goes well
and sorry to read you are feeling so nervous i am sure it will be fine, will be keeping everything crossed for u  

Lou Ann you seem to have been waiting for ages pray its your time soon and you get that BFP first time.

Bingbong   so sorry your feeling down, its so hard this journey.

Hi to GIT, enjoy picking donor its mind blowing but sort of fun! I got so confused I went back to basics and tryed not to
make it so complicated - easier said than done.

Hi to everyone else

Teela
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello fellow wait-ers!

Hope all ok on here. Not sure what I am doing...apart from tests and things...might do iui again come february depending on what test throw up.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello fellow waiters... quite a few of us on here now!!! Must admit am secretly enjoying the forced break!!!  Feel as though I've taken the pressure off and applied the breaks so to speak!!  Nice having a bit of life back that doesn't revolve round txing.....

       to all of us in wating and lots of       for those starting out on their journey very soon x x x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

hi everyone,

FM I hope that you are doing ok and the op goes alright   am thinking of you  

thanks everyone for your lovely comments about my poor little **. Unfortunately she has a condition that means that she is in constant pain   she's now on meds twice a day and they seem to be helping but who knows for how long, and I can't leave her in pain just cos I don't want to loose her. Horrible. Hopefully the meds will keep working and I'll have her for many years   but it does complicate emigrating and flying  

Mini I'm pleased to hear that you are enjoying the break and the release of pressure, hopefully you will find a lovely man to pass the time with in the Falklands and no longer need any tx!  

I hope that everyone else is doing ok  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks so much for all your well wishes    I will post as soon as I can, hopefully with good news    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

FM - hope all went well yesterday 

Mind if I join the women in waiting.  I've decided to wait- partly financial and the enforced break after the last miscarriage feels quite liberating so I think i'll leave it a bit longer.  I'm also applying for jobs in London so a big house, life, job move might be on the cards soon.

Bingbong -   to you and your ** 

Mini - good to hear you're enjoying your break, are you moving soon?

Hugs to all fellow waiters
Annaleah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Annaleah - honey so great to see you back      
Good luck with the job/ house/ move - yes have to agree I'm finding the enforced break liberating!  
I'm moving back to Plymouth as soon as the Navy sort their **** out - then off to the Falklands for 6 months - should be very different! But in a good way hopefully - gives me a chance to save some money too x x
FM how are you honey?? x 
Bingbing   for ** x x

Hello to all our waiting girls ... it hard but I know it will be worth it in the end x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

FM hope your surgery went ok and that you are making  agood recovery
L x


----------



## RedRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all, 

    FM, I can understand you feeling nervous about your op, hope it's all over now, everything looks good in there and you're feeling comfortable  , another step on the way accomplished.

    Bing, so sorry to hear about your poor **  , hope she keeps well on the meds, and hope everything works out workwise.

    Lou-Ann, the waiting must seem interminable for you, thank goodness you are young  , I just have a funny feeling that you will be successful quickly once you get going, so hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer  .  

    As for me, although still trying naturally with my "ex-ex" as Misti calls him ( we are frequently on the verge of breaking up again! ), timing is still awkward due to us living 150 miles apart, and as I will be 43 next year I am not expecting a BFP naturally.  So I am really in-waiting before I start rolling out the big guns of DEIVF where my chances will be much better.  


    lots of love to everyone, especially Misti, Rosi


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi ladies 

A very quick post as feeling very poorly   been in hosp 3 nights instead of 1 due to reaction to anaethetic and drugs  so just got home at lunchtime today  Good news is my tubes have been flushed out and all seems good and healthy down there   I just  need to get over the op. OMG I feel soooo ill and getting scared now 3 days post op and no improvement. I can bearly move im so weak, doc reakons I picked up a virus but if im no better tomorrow I think I may have to go to doc.

Hugs to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

FM - been thinking about you         OMG what a torrid time you've had but great news that all is well down there!!
Big big hugs and hope you start to feel a wee bit better soon.  I'd definitely go and see the Doc tomorrow... perhaps antibiotics are required??

Take care x x x x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Good to hear from you FM but sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly   great news that all is well down there though!!!! I hope that you feel better soon  

Rosi good to hear from you, sorry that you are having to move on to DEIVF  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm happy to say that I am finally starting to feel better. I managed to have a bath, get dressed and pop to the shop today, all took great effort and I had to lie down after to recover for a while so I know I am still not great but I guess its a move in the right direction.
My tummy button is black and blue and the stiches really make me feel quesey but I think they go in around 7 days time. I have a followup appointment with the consultant on the 17 Dec and then I guess it will be decision time. I feel a bit insecure and frightened today   im worried where I will be able to find the strength and courage to enter yet another year TTC but the thought of giving up fills me with such pain too   perhaps im just struggling because ive been through so much and being poorly on top doesn't help I guess   don't get me wrong I am so relieved that all is well down there but it doesnt expain all the BFN and 2 m/c so at this moment I dont really get much comfort for now.

How you all doing   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

How are we all??  Must admit am finding it really quite frustrating not cycling at the moment and not really sure where I fit in.  So just want to get on with things.... And still ever hopeful Prince 'You'll Do' will turn up!!

Wishing you all a very merry christmas and hoping 2010 is our year!!

Big hugs mini x x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Mini, I'm still holding out for that Prince "You'll Do" as well!! I think he might be the one in New York but thats going to get me no where so need to forget about that!

Are you all moved now?  Surely you are off soon on your hols?

I'm off to meet consultant on wednesday about tube tests again, and getting a couple of immune tests done...trying to get sorted so I can start again in february, but I have to say its nice not thinking about it and I've stopped folic acid which feels really rebellious, will start again in new year.

How are other wait-ee's doing   ?

xx


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi mini & lulu

 

I too have stopped the preconception vits but will defo have to start again a.s.a.p. sounds stupid but I just hate taking them its like a constant reminder of what I havent got   and also the novalty has soooooooooooooooo run out!!! Will start again as soon  

I asked my consultant which he recommends ie. is the more expensive ones really any better   
and he replied they are not necessary and I should just eat healthy and take folic acid   however I have taken the pregnacare ones and got pg twice so I will take them again. With Boots 3 for 2 they arent too expensive either  

Something else he said was to avoid Chinese herbal medicine as it has been found that some herbs have steroids and other harmful things in as well as being expensive. He told me to save my money   

Im so disorganised for Christmas and just can't find the motivation do do anything about it    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

FM my consultant told me to by asda or tesco pregnancy tablets and their follic acid as an extra boost!!  Much much cheaper option!!  Have been off them whilst losing weight but will start again as have noticed things like nails splitting etc etc

Don't get me wrong - would love to be txing.... but really enjoying the time out  - feel as tho I'm no longer obsessed with my cycle or talk about IVF all the time... have taken back a little control of my life... 

Lulu you meeting up with the American guy any time soon

Big big hugs and have a lovely Christmas -bring on 2010!!! x x x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

I guess I need to join this thread now as I've just emailed Stepan to cancel my IVF cycle in January. Completely gutted as I've been waiting over two years now for another go and this hasn't been my decision but something I've been forced into by the evil woman that hacked my business and has now messed everything up.

So down and so cross.  

Claire xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Claire         its just so unfair when things out of our control effect us so darn much.

Take care x x x


----------

